# New Beretta Storm in 45



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go here:

http://www.berettausa.com/product/spotlight/4_ of spotlight_pistol_px4stormpistol45.cfm


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh yes, it will be mine.

One day.

I'm really starting to love Berettas. I think I'll try and collect them all....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I was a Beretta fanatic until I got a lemon Vertec in Feb 2005. Put the breaks on all of that. I no longer have any Berettas now. Dampened my enthusiasm. If not for that - I'd have a Cheetah by now for sure, and probably a Tomcat 

I won a 90-Two at Champion's last year for that Beretta Range Day. But, I didn't like the grip. I sold it unfired and held the cash for months. It ended up paying for 1/2 of my PS90...


----------

